
A Startup is always work in progress - genystartup
http://genystartup.com/startup/a-startup-is-always-work-in-progress/
======
joelg87
Some really good points in here, and things I can relate to myself with my own
experiences of getting a product off the ground (I'm still in the middle of
that, so this serves as a nice reminder too!).

Key take-aways for me:

    
    
      Let users tell you how they want to use the product
      Keep improving existing features
      Make your users feel close
      Keep making your product easier to use
      Always improve customer service
    

I recently had a phone call with one of the early customers for my new
venture. She said that it was my responsiveness and reaching out to help which
she was happiest about. She then said she will be sticking around and will be
telling her friends too. That has urged me to do more of the same.

